# Ayuda: Contador Digital con Display 7 Segmentos y Optoacoplador Con Ranura



## 14matias13 (Nov 20, 2010)

Hola a todos, tengo que armar un Contador Digital con un Display (Anodo Comun) de 7 Segmentos, el pulso lo tengo que generar con un Optoacoplador con Ranura, de modo tal que cuando interrumpo el haz de luz del mismo, el contador cuenta 1 y asi sucesivamente (hasta 9), yo tengo armado un contador digital, pero utilizo un C.I 555 para generar el pulso y lo hace automaticamente, yo quiero cambiarlo y en vez de colocar el 555 poner el optoacoplador con ranura, y generar el pulso cada vez que interrumpo el haz de luz. Muchas Gracias a todos, y espero que me puedan ayudar.

Nota: el contador que tengo armado es con un 74LS90 + 74LS47 + Display Anodo Comun 7 Segmentos, quisiera saber si se puede realizar con estos materiales.

P/D: Adjunto la imagen del Optoacoplador con Ranura que quiero utilizar (esta imagen es sacada de Google, no es exactamente el que yo tengo, pero la forma fisica es igual).


----------



## Daniel Meza (Nov 20, 2010)

Creo que esto es lo que andas buscando... Saludos


----------



## pandacba (Nov 20, 2010)

fijate que en la parte de arriba viene marcado, se trata de un diodo y un fototransistor al diodo lo alimentas a 12V via una R de 1K kis los otros terminales son del fototransistor por lo que uno es emisor y el otro colector el emisor puede ir a masa y el colector via 4k7 a los 12V y tomas los pulsos alli entre la R y el colector
Para entendernos te dejo la hoja de datos del opto que vos tenes familiarizate e identifica los terminales guiandote por el dibujo que esta en el adjunto

si lo miras asi como lo mostras en la foto pero del lado de arriba de modo que te quede el chaflan a la izquierda vas a ver q en la parte de la izquierda tenes un "+" arriba y una "E" abajo, ese es fototransistor la patita que esta del lado del "+" es ek colector, la que esta del lado de "E" es el emisor a la derecha tenee arriba una"D" y abajo un "+" ese es el diodo la patita de ese lado es el Cátodo y es la que va hacia masa, y el + es el ánodo y que va hacia el potnecial positivo fijate al final en el último dibujo, conectalo como te indica con el esquema subido (me ahorraron el trabajo de hacerlo)

Si surge alguna duda pregunta


----------



## 14matias13 (Nov 20, 2010)

Hola, lo arme y no me funciona, tengo conectado:

Colector "+": Vcc (+5V)
Emisor "E": con una Resistencia de 10K y a Masa

con respecto al led:

Catodo "D": Masa
Anodo "+": Vcc (+5V)

y entre el colector y Vcc saco un cable para el contador que va al pin 14 del 74LS90. Nose que puede estar fallando.- Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 20, 2010)

14matias13 dijo:


> con respecto al led:
> 
> Catodo "D": Masa
> Anodo "+": Vcc (+5V)


Si no colocaste una resistencia limitadora al LED, muy posiblemente ahora tengas un LED quemado.


*Edit*
No seria prudente que mires el datasheet *TCST2000*


----------



## 14matias13 (Nov 20, 2010)

Si, eso creo, me parece que se me quemo el fototransistor tambien porque a Emisor "E" le saque la resistencia de 10K, tengo un 4N32, que tambien es un optoacoplador, se podra hacer con ese tambien?


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 20, 2010)

14matias13 dijo:


> Si, eso creo, me parece que se me quemo el fototransistor tambien porque a Emisor "E" le saque la resistencia de 10K, tengo un 4N32, que tambien es un optoacoplador, se podra hacer con ese tambien?


El *4N32* *NO* es de ranura.

Y para mas datos, compara los datasheet´s


----------



## Nic0las123 (Nov 20, 2010)

Hola, arme un Contador Digital con un Display de 7 Segmentos Anodo comun, un 74ls90 y un 74ls47, junto con un 555, pero quisiera saber si es posible generar el pulso con el 40106 y un LDR, de forma tal que mi contador aumente de 0 a 9 cada vez que tapo el LDR completamente o que paso un objeto por encima de el.


Nota: adjunto la imagen de un contador digital con un LDR y 2 BC548, mi pregunta es si se puede generar un pulso de esta forma y que el display muestre el aumento de 0 a 9 cada vez que yo tapo el LDR dejandolo sin luz, si pudiera ser posible, como se harian las conexiones teniendo un solo display?

Saludos y Gracias.-


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 20, 2010)

Hola NicOlas123

Puedes utilizar el circuito que adjuntaste y agregar el 40106 para depurar la señal del LDR.
Aunque entiendo que tu contador solo tiene un 74LS47 y un 74LS90, puedes quitar los que están en la parte baja del diagrama adjunto.
Nota que faltan las resistencias entre el 74LS47 y el Display, el valor de esas resistencias depende del voltaje que estés aplicando al Display y la corriente que requiere este para encender.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## g.corallo (Nov 20, 2010)

MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola NicOlas123
> 
> Puedes utilizar el circuito que adjuntaste y agregar el 40106 para depurar la señal del LDR.
> Aunque entiendo que tu contador solo tiene un 74LS47 y un 74LS90, puedes quitar los que están en la parte baja del diagrama adjunto.
> ...




en el livewire esta el 40106


----------



## Nic0las123 (Nov 21, 2010)

Hola, antes que nada gracias MrCarlos por tu ayuda. Lo arme y me andubo, pero hay un problema, cuando empieza a contar sucede que del 0 salta al 2, del 6 salta al 8 y hay veces que del 9 salta al 2 de nuevo, cual puede ser la falla?

Saludos.-


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 21, 2010)

14matias13 dijo:


> Hola a todos, tengo que .....





Nic0las123 dijo:


> Hola, antes que nada g....



No trates de "Tomarle el Pelo a la gente del Foro"

Si quieres pertenecer a la comunidad respetas las *Normas del Foro*


----------



## pandacba (Nov 21, 2010)

cualquier metodo que me de un pulso sirve para un contador, pero lo primero es lo primero.
Primer paso averiguar(leer hoja de datos) si la cuenta cambia con un pulo positivo o negativo, es decir en flanco ascendente o en el flanco descendente, para más claridad, cuando pasa de un bajo a uno alto o cuando pasa de un estado alto a uno bajo
Alguno dira que es lo mismo pero no, no siempre es igual, ya que para evitar espureos, si mi contador usa flancos ascendentes lo pondre a un estado bajo con una R para que solo un pulso adecuado lo haga cambiar y si por el contrario lo hace en el flanco descendente pondre la R a la fuente es decir a un 1 lógico y segun eso sera com arme el circuito ya sea con otpo con ranura, o con un una ldr

Veamos el primer caso, cuenta en el flanco ascendente lo ideal es colecto de fototrnasistorr a 5V via una R y emisor a masa en esa situación  cuando no hay nada en la ranura el ototransistor conduce por lo que tenemos un nivel bajo en el colector(alli tomo la señal para el contador)cuando pasa algo por la ranura, el haz se interrumpe, en el colector estan presentes los 5V y el contdor cuenta 

En el segundo caso flanco descendente hacemos asi:

R en el emisor del fototransistor a masa y colector al los 5V, tomo la señal en el emisor para el contador
Cuando la ranura esta libre el optotransistor conduce y por lo tanto en emisor tenemos casi los 5V, cuando un objeto pasa por la ranura el opto TR pasa al corte y tengo el potencial de masa.

Esto es orinetativo hay muchas formas de hacerlo

Con la LDR pasa otro tanto, cuanto mide iluminada? cuanto mide sin iluminar cuando conduzca cera casi un corto en realidad tienen tipicamente1k y habiertas un impedancia muy elevada y de acuerdo a eso se se arma un divisor resistivo, donde una de las R es el opto y la otra una resistencia  normal la que se ajusta el valor en función de la tensión del uno lógico para segurame que se produzca el 0 y el 1 en la union de las R
De acuerdo a lo visto anteriormente la LDR ira arriba o abjao del divisor, de acuedo a lo visto anteriormente


----------



## edgarmedina20 (Jul 21, 2011)

a mi en mi universidad tambien me han pedido ese circuito pero con un LDR no responde a altas velocidades de de pulsos de conteo asi que recomendaron hacerlo con un optoacoplador pero nose como acoplarlo a la parte digital.. 

encontre por ahi hacerlo con transistores pero sucede que cuando hago eso.. cuenta asi:  013 124 240 349 670 820... como si contase muy rapido... pero  en verdad no pasan esas cantidades de pulso solo paso mi mano por el optotransistor...   ya lo aisle para qe no entre la luz exterior pero igual :/

una ayuda por favor con algun circuito de acople a contadores


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 21, 2011)

Hola edgarmedina20

Adjunta tu circuito tal y como lo tienes actualmente.
Preferentemente en el formato que se genera con tu simulador. 
De este modo podría ayudarte a encontrar una solución.

Tambien puedes, además, adjuntar una imagen del circuito.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## edgarmedina20 (Jul 21, 2011)

ya ahi esta el circuito pero en ves de LDR es un optotransistor con un led a una resistencia de 330 a tierra...

el ldr no respondia a velocidades muy altas por eso me obligue a usar el optortansistor :/

es un carrito que avanza y mide la distancia que recorre pero cuando el carro gira... deja de contar por se oprimen los switch que evitan mas conteo


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 21, 2011)

Hola edgarmedina20

Entonces tienes armado el circuito puesto que dices en tu mensaje #14: *pero en verdad no pasan esas cantidades de pulso solo paso mi mano por el optotransistor.*

Ahora bien, te pedí: _Adjunta tu circuito tal y como lo tienes actualmente._
_Preferentemente en el formato que se genera con tu simulador. _
Pero adjuntaste uno que tiene LDR.

Si en el que tienes armado ya trae el Optotransistor, el diagrama o circuito de ese es el que quiero ver puesto que es el que no funciona bien.

Y es que probablemente el optotransistor lo tengas configurado para una ganancia alta.
Aunque dice: *pero en ves de LDR es un optotransistor con un led a una resistencia de 330 a tierra...*

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## edgarmedina20 (Jul 21, 2011)

si disculpa es que no hay optotransistor en proteus :/ al menos no lo tengo yo.

ese es con un LDR ya lo tengo armado pero podria cambiarlo por el LDR, pero ya arme la placa... osea hay 2 transistores mas ahi... ya no los podria cambiar :/ pero podria cambiar los valores quizas o las ganancias cambiando transistores pero nose mucho de electronica analogica estoy que llevo electronica digital primero 

gracias por tu ayuda de todas formas espero me puedas decir si como esta el circuito original esta bien o algo esta mal... porque podria cambiar los componentes por otros parecidos( resistencias, OPTOTRANSISTOR, LDR, etc pero añadir algo nuevo no creo :/

saludos.


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 22, 2011)

Hola edgarmedina20

Si el circuito que armaste es como el que aparece en la imagen adjunta funciona bien en la simulación.
Nota que cambié el LDR por el Optotransistor.
No puedo adjuntar el archivo .DSN porque el ISIS que tengo es solamente DEMO.

Si armaste el circuito y no funciona bien es probable que reemplazando Q1 por un 7414 y quitando las resistencias asociadas con Q1. Excepto R9 la cual va a la base de Q2.

Nota que quité un conector que estaba a la izquierda del diagrama. Lo quité porque me daba un error al correr la simulación
.
saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Enzo Cannes (Jul 11, 2013)

14matias13 dijo:


> hola, lo arme y no me funciona, tengo conectado:
> 
> Colector "+": Vcc (+5v)
> emisor "e": Con una resistencia de 10k y a masa
> ...



una pregunta: El circuito es el mismo pero le cambiaste el ldr por el octoacoplador???





Daniel Meza dijo:


> Creo que esto es lo que andas buscando... Saludos



Te pregunto: Yo quiero que cuente hasta tres cifras ¿Cómo lo hago?


----------



## MrCarlos (Ago 28, 2013)

Hola Enzo Cannes

Es relativamente sencillo el lograr lo que pretendes.

Para que tenga 3 cifras el circuito que adjuntó *Daniel Meza* solo hay que agregar otros 2 circuitos similares conectados en cascada.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------

